# Looking to take a class or course on screen printing.



## steve420 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm new to screen printing. I have been practicing designs with Illustrator and Phoroshop for the last year and a half. I would like to learn the art of screen-printing form someone who is professional and experienced. I have a full time job so I don't have time to work as an apprentice in a printing shop. Im looking for a class, course or some type of industry seminar to kind of cut the chase and learn some of the important skills necessary fast. I do understand that this is a skilled trade and takes time and patience, but I think a course or class could eliminate a lot of the frustration of basic trail and error. I watch a lot of Youtube tutorials and I have read and learned a ton on this site. Could anyone recommend any type of classes or instructor. I am willing to travel somewhat. Thanks.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

where are you?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Some Community College's have classes.


----------



## steve420 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am located in the Detroit metro area, Michigan. I have searched for schools that offer screen printing as a course of study and could not find anything around here. Id be willing to travel around winter time just about anywhere in the midwest, possibly New York, pretty much anywhere within an 8 hour drive. I looking for someting like a week ling course. Do any of the screen printing supply companies (companies that manufacture products that cater to the industry) offer any type of training courses. I know with vinyl wrapping a lot of the vinyl companies offered week long training courses that anyone trying to get into the business sign up, pay for and go. Wondering if there is anything like this for screen printing?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Try this.

New generation of Metro Detroit “tinkerers” create things and opportunities in expanding


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Try Ryonet...

Screen Printing Class, Screen Printing Training, Screen Printing Course

They have classes all over the country.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

steve420 said:


> I am located in the Detroit metro area, Michigan. I have searched for schools that offer screen printing as a course of study and could not find anything around here. Id be willing to travel around winter time just about anywhere in the midwest, possibly New York, pretty much anywhere within an 8 hour drive. I looking for someting like a week ling course. Do any of the screen printing supply companies (companies that manufacture products that cater to the industry) offer any type of training courses. I know with vinyl wrapping a lot of the vinyl companies offered week long training courses that anyone trying to get into the business sign up, pay for and go. Wondering if there is anything like this for screen printing?


Yes, there are a few screen printing courses out there:

Here's one from Ryonet that's in New York: Screen Printing Class NYC, Screen Printing Training, Screen Printing School

TerryCombs has classes: Welcome

Bill Hood has a school of screen printing in NJ coming up: School of Screenprinting

The Grendel has screen printing workshops: The Grendel Comprehensive Screen Printing Workshop and Class

Lawson offers classes here: Beginner Textile Class

Hope this helps some


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

or take a silkscreen printmaking class at any community college. you will learn the fundamentals.


----------



## steve420 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's everyone.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Go to a trade show. It will help a great deal. Most have classes you can sign up for and then walk the floor and look at different options. I have had several beginners spend time in my shop and actually work for a couple of days to get their feet wet on screen printing. The best thing you can do I think is find a shop that will let you shadow them for a couple of days and explain what they are doing as they do it. A short class will leave you wanting more information. You won't know what questions to ask if your not sure what their doing. If I were you I would spend time in a shop, then go to a trade show and then go back to a shop again, perhaps a different shop. The basics are the same but no two shops are the same. Good luck.


----------



## cricketcorner (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't forget about the type of equipment to use as well. When you take a class, look at the equipment, etc. so that you get an idea of what is required for the actual printing...then you can research the type of equipment that suits your needs.


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

RYONET!!!!!

Email me for info [email protected]

I have been several times and it is great.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

cricketcorner said:


> Don't forget about the type of equipment to use as well. When you take a class, look at the equipment, etc. so that you get an idea of what is required for the actual printing...then you can research the type of equipment that suits your needs.


What about in west palm beach, fl?


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I went to ryonet weekend class it's a good start


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

We really got allot out of the class we took at Ryonet when we started and strongly suggest it to all in the beginning stages of printing, they cover enough of each stage and give you a good hands on experience with each.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

My mentor was a local screen printer and he gave me private lessons at $25/hr. He is available by email whenever I have a question about art or anything else. We have totally different customers so I'm not in competition with him.

Another great contact will be the person that you purchase your ink & supplies from. I use Davis International and they are very helpful with answers to my questions. I no longer use Jennings but he can also be helpful.


----------



## UniqueInk805 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure how far you're willing to travel or how much time you can take off from work, but I took a 3 day course in Colorado with The Grendel and learned a ton of stuff. I also work full time so I had to do a lot self teaching read/watch various tutorials online. I think any hands on class that you can get to will really help. It's not going to be cheap, but will be well worth it.


----------

